# Worrying about CPC exam and other posts



## maitri1970 (Mar 30, 2009)

I am fairly new to this website( having just taken the CPC boot camp ) and registered for the exam on April 18th...I must admit, I am VERY nervous. I have been reading others posts in the forums, and it concerns me...Am I studying enough? In the right way? What if it isnt enough?? Are all questions I am struggling with. If I dont pass the exam on the first try, I lose my job( they recruited me because of my experience, but I MUST be a CPC in order for compliance) 

If anyone has tips, and perhaps some vote of confidence, it would be great ..

Concerned CPC wanna be


----------



## pburke226 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Practice Exams*

Do the practice exams and really stick to the time limits.  The rationals on some of the practice exams were extremely helpful for me.  Good Luck!




maitri1970 said:


> I am fairly new to this website( having just taken the CPC boot camp ) and registered for the exam on April 18th...I must admit, I am VERY nervous. I have been reading others posts in the forums, and it concerns me...Am I studying enough? In the right way? What if it isnt enough?? Are all questions I am struggling with. If I dont pass the exam on the first try, I lose my job( they recruited me because of my experience, but I MUST be a CPC in order for compliance)
> 
> If anyone has tips, and perhaps some vote of confidence, it would be great ..
> 
> Concerned CPC wanna be


----------



## gabe20043 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Look at ICD-9 codes*

What was helpful for me when i passed was to look at the ICD-9 codes first. I was able to eliminate 1 or 2 just by doing that.  Also, write in all the vocab you don't know in your book, especially the colors.  Study the guidelines, especially in the anesthesia and E/M sections.

Good Luck


----------



## Cyouell (Mar 30, 2009)

maitri1970 said:


> I am fairly new to this website( having just taken the CPC boot camp ) and registered for the exam on April 18th...I must admit, I am VERY nervous. I have been reading others posts in the forums, and it concerns me...Am I studying enough? In the right way? What if it isnt enough?? Are all questions I am struggling with. If I dont pass the exam on the first try, I lose my job( they recruited me because of my experience, but I MUST be a CPC in order for compliance)
> 
> If anyone has tips, and perhaps some vote of confidence, it would be great ..
> 
> Concerned CPC wanna be



Well I am new to this site also and I am registered to take my test May 8th... I am feeling your nerves!!!!!! I don't know just what to study exactly. I feel I have been doing the best I can with the guidelines and reading these forums it sounds scary!!!!! I am wondering if these practice exams are a good thing?? Maybe they will just make it worse? OMG???


----------



## 23tiff24 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Studying for the CPC Exam.*

HI,
  I agree with you, I'm registered for my CPC exam for April 25th and I'm truly nervous and scared.  I'm questing myself did I study hard enough, should I reschedule my exam date to study more.  I'm praying hard!! But I have to give myself confidence, and I have a lot of people that work with saying " you'll pass on your first try."  We just have to pace ourselves and WE WILL PASS THIS EXAM ON OUR FIRST TRY!!!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 31, 2009)

KNOW YOUR GUIDELINES.  Knowing your guidelines in each book makes a world of difference.  Also, make any notes you can to help you (see AAPC guidelines for allowable notes).  My big suggestion after these is do the things your know first.  If you are good at labs, do that first, or E/M, or surgery, whatever you are best at, do those sections/areas/questions first.  This will do a great deal for your confidence.  Then start the questions you dont know right off or have to look up more.  Review the question and answers and eliminate any answer right away that doesnt work.  If you cant get the answer then, move on to the next questions.  Come back to those later and a fresh look may make the difference. Good luck to all!  Oh, an take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## jojo419 (Mar 31, 2009)

Preparing for the CPC exam can be stressful but if you stay focused and calm, you will be able to tackle the exam skillfully.  Remember, positive energy gives positive results.  We have all been there and you probably know a lot more than you give yourself credit for.
I recommend reading the front pages of the ICD-9 CM book for review and the front pages of the CPT.  Also, there is valuable information at the beginning of every section in the CPT.
If you are going for the CPC, you already have the intangible knowledge that comes with hands on experience. Believe in yourself and know that the exam is challenging but not impossible.  
It is unfortunate that there is pressure to pass the first time out. AAPC gives a second chance for the simple reason that many coders DO stress the first time and once they know what to expect from the testing, they are much calmer the second time around.  
I wish you the best and hope you share with us the good news that you earned your CPC!!!!


----------



## tracyhelget (Mar 31, 2009)

I took the exam last year. And passed on the first attempt. I have several employees scheduled to take it this year.

My best advice is to know your guidelines. Read the pages in the front of ICD-9 and CPT. Read the information in the beginning of sections that you do not regularly work with. 

And, always remember you DO have a second shot. I went into the exam fully expecting to have to use my second test. Like many of you, I was very nervous. I thought I was going to throw up the morning of the exam. 

If you can, use the AAPC sample test exam. It will give you an idea of what to look for. 

I found on most questions you could immediately eliminate two of the four answers, so you had a 50/50 chance of getting the answer right. 

Tracy


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 31, 2009)

*know your books*

Know how to effectively use your books. Use the appendixes. Use the ICD9 guidelines in the front of it. If you have a medical terminology question you get stumped on, look up the diagnosis in the ICD9 book, 9 times out 10 the definition is there or it will led you to the answer, or eliminate answers and you can take an educated guess. If there is an abbreviations question, there's a listing of abbreviations in the book. Use your charts and pictures in your book to help with the anatomy, bones, muscles, etc. An open book test is all about knowing where to find the answer. Go through every page of your books and get familiar with where the sections are so you can quickly find the answer!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 31, 2009)

*I was in the same boat*

I was in the same boat. I had experience but no CPC. The position I'm currently in requires the CPC. I was hired on the condition that I attain the CPC within 6 months. Like you, I attended the CPC Book Camp and took the exam about 1 month after the camp. 

One thing I found VERY helpful ... use post-it notes to TAB the sections in your books. I had tabs for the blank page where I drew the heart anatomy (order of vessels), for the E code index, for the drug table, etc.

When you get to the test - READ THE QUESTION FIRST.  Yes, forget the scenario, read the question first. This way you know what you're looking for when you start reading the scenario. 

You know more than you think you do. Even if your experience has been limited (as mine was ... strictly E/M for pediatric critical care), you already understand about using the books. 

Don't let medical terminology or anatomy throw you, either. If you don't know the answer ... skip that question and keep reading. I was able to answer two of the anatomy Qs because later on in the test those same (or similar) words came up in scenarios; context of the question plus the ICD9 and CPT codes in the answers to that question gave me enough of a clue that I could go back and answer the anatomy questions.

Stress and worry are your enemies. 

Try this exercise (I know, you'll feel foolish at first).
Stand in front of a mirror (preferably full length). Say out loud - I know this material and I will rock this test.  Say it again. Stand up straight. Say it again. Look yourself in the eye and dare yourself to not believe it's true. Say it again, louder.  Repeat this exercise until you FEEL the confidence you are practicing. 

Go get 'em!
F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gisellachavez (Apr 3, 2009)

*cpc exam*

Hello everybody, well I am new to the site as many of you.  I am supposed to take my exam at the end of may and I am really nervous, and as someone else said before, just by reading the posts I get even worse.  I really like coding, and I am putting all my effort to pass this test.  
I have a question though, I know the test have 150 questions, but how are they divided??? can anybody tell me??? and I purchased the study guide that aapc sells on the web, has anybody bought it??? is it worth it??? does it really help , to know what I can expect on the test???
thanks
Gisella


----------



## Mojo (Apr 4, 2009)

I used the CPC Coding Exam Review 2009 and thought it was helpful.  Read the Success Strategies in the front of the book for inspiration and to develop your plan.  I completed the pre-exam, post-exam and final examination to determine my weaknesses.  Each score dropped by 2% but I shaved some serious time off of each test.

I looked over the CPC exam and answered the questions that I was certain of and left the longer op reports for last.  We were allowed to have snacks that could be eaten quietly.  Bathroom breaks did not count against the 5.5 hour timeframe and I may have left one question unanswered.  I slept very little the night before and I did not get into the groove until after I ate a piece of dark chocolate to rev my engine!

This may seem very simple but read the questions carefully. 

I had very few notes in my books, no fancy tabs nor a carousel for quicker access; I have no past coding experience and passed.  Stay positive and focused.  You can do it, Gisella!

J


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 4, 2009)

When I took my exam back in 2005 I did use the ISP ( independent study program ) that aapc offers because I was only exposed to e/m billing/coding.  Never coded a surgery in my life.  I didn't have any special tabs or notes in my books either and passed the first time around.  I was however very nervous about the surgical coding.  I got good rest the night before but that morning I was nervous and I didn't get finished my exam until they called time.  I did answer every question.  It was a good idea to use the process of elimination on the questions I was not sure about.  I left the exam with the "I know I failed attitude" and to my surprise I passed.

Stay focused and believe in yourself.  

Best of luck,


----------



## cknittle (Apr 4, 2009)

*Good luck!*



gisellachavez said:


> I am supposed to take my exam at the end of may and I am really nervous, and as someone else said before, just by reading the posts I get even worse.  I have a question though, I know the test have 150 questions, but how are they divided??? can anybody tell me??? and I purchased the study guide that aapc sells on the web, has anybody bought it???  to know what I can expect on the test???
> thanks
> Gisella



Hi Gisella, I took the test today and it was hard. I thought all the practice tests I did were helpful as most of those same scenerios were in the exam. I could not figure out how the test was divided, so I jumped all over the place. I did finish the test last in the room, and wished I had time to go over the questions I flagged. Now I have to stay calm until the results are posted.


----------



## gisellachavez (Apr 5, 2009)

*Cpc exam question*

Hello everyone, I am a new member, I will be taking my exam at the end of may, I bought the study guide which I hope helps. I know there are 150 questions, but does anybody know if the exam is divided into sections?? I think I read that somewhere, and I was wondering, also is the exam computarized??? and if it is by section they grade it like that?? sorry for all the questions, I am really nervous, anxious, and excited at the same time, I really like coding and I went to school for it and got really good grades. But I read a lot that the exam isn't easy AT ALL and I am getting scared. Can anybody help me there???
And someone who already took it, how did you study ??I am trying to have a plan and order I don't want to go crazy!!!!
And one last question, is about the books, I don't have them, and I don't know if I should buy the 3 of them, does anyone knows of a diferent option???
Thanks !!!


----------



## SeriousHistorian (Jan 5, 2010)

*New CPC exam taker*

Like you, I am new to the coding world and just completing my last class.  What I did was check out two main areas to prepare for the exam:  1.  I have the cd's from my text book which has quizzes and tests on it, and 2.  I purchased the 2010 CPC Coding Exam Review, by Carol J. Buck. It explains the 3 sections of the exams and how many correct responses you need to pass, plus is a review of the course you took for medical billing and coding.  It made me feel less nervous because it gave me an idea of what was expected.  
Hope this helps?


----------



## SeriousHistorian (Jan 13, 2010)

gabe20043 said:


> What was helpful for me when i passed was to look at the ICD-9 codes first. I was able to eliminate 1 or 2 just by doing that.  Also, write in all the vocab you don't know in your book, especially the colors.  Study the guidelines, especially in the anesthesia and E/M sections.
> 
> Good Luck


From what I understood, and I may have misread it, you were not allowed to write in the manual taken allowed into the exam.  Is this true?  What I thought I had read was you could only take in published (?) updates to the manuals you have and will use during the exam.


----------



## SeriousHistorian (Jan 13, 2010)

gisellachavez said:


> Hello everyone, I am a new member, I will be taking my exam at the end of may, I bought the study guide which I hope helps. I know there are 150 questions, but does anybody know if the exam is divided into sections?? I think I read that somewhere, and I was wondering, also is the exam computarized??? and if it is by section they grade it like that?? sorry for all the questions, I am really nervous, anxious, and excited at the same time, I really like coding and I went to school for it and got really good grades. But I read a lot that the exam isn't easy AT ALL and I am getting scared. Can anybody help me there???
> And someone who already took it, how did you study ??I am trying to have a plan and order I don't want to go crazy!!!!
> And one last question, is about the books, I don't have them, and I don't know if I should buy the 3 of them, does anyone knows of a diferent option???
> Thanks !!!


I have not taken the exam, but I purchased (what I hope to be) a reputable study book for the exam:  Carol Buck, 2010 CPC Coding Exam Review.  She lists 3 sections. If you want me to type them out for you, let me know.  She also gives the percentage you must have correct in each section to pass, which looks fair from here.


----------



## fomar (Feb 22, 2010)

SeriousHistorian said:


> From what I understood, and I may have misread it, you were not allowed to write in the manual taken allowed into the exam.  Is this true?  What I thought I had read was you could only take in published (?) updates to the manuals you have and will use during the exam.



please someone reply to this very authentic question, can u write in the cpt book - not whole 9 yards, but some references


----------



## robgwinn (Feb 22, 2010)

fomar said:


> please someone reply to this very authentic question, can u write in the cpt book - not whole 9 yards, but some references


I took the exam on 10/31/2009, my CPT book has tons of notes in it.  You cannot have post its or papers taped inside of the books, nothing that can "fall" out.  Handwritten notes were encouraged.  Hope this helps!


----------



## gost (Feb 23, 2010)

Unless the rules have changed since Novemeber 09, yes, you can have hand-written notes in the book.  You can't have any loose papers.  The only exception is tabs to mark pages.  All of this info should be included in the instructions provided with the exam and sent to you by the proctor prior to the exam.


----------



## fiorelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree... the practice exams are extremely helpful in preparation for the exam.  I took and re-took the practice exams many times, and studied several coding books.  Dedicate as much time as you can each day/night to studying and practicing... you will be well prepared.  I became certified last September after taking the exam my first time....  The bad news is, I am still unemployed.  In addition to being certified, I have a BA.   ? ?  You are fortunate to have the job already....


----------



## haimantimukherjee (Sep 16, 2010)

most important thing for passing cpc exam is to manage your time .. 

a. answer all the questions.

b. buy the practice exam

c. follow study guide.

d. be good at terminology and anatomy

e. read the guidelines very carefully.

i think if someone go with this rule/... he will be through easily...


----------



## puggles (Sep 17, 2010)

I wrote down lots of stuff in my books just incase I needed them.  Also, a friend (who was taken the test with me) studied all day the day before.  We went over and over the study guide for the exam and over other books just to make sure we covered it all.  We passed on the first try!!!  Its overwhelming but try to relax!!!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## ElsaA (Dec 5, 2012)

oh my gosh! you are so right , I know this message that you posted is old but I recently took the cpc for my second time and failed so I wanted to get feedback on best ways to study.
 I read your post , and I used the strategy that you mentioned like reading the question before the scenario, it helped me a lot. My problem is timing.I had almost two sections undone when they're was only 30mins left so I had to guess most of the 1000 and 2000 series which i scored very low on. 

I also left the questions I did not not know for last and bumped across the answer in other questions on the exam just like you said. 
I love your mirror exercise, will definitely try it .
 I know that I can ace this test and I have Faith. God willing on my retake next year I will have the honor to use the credentials "cpc"after my name.

 thank you for this


----------



## mamamacke (Feb 23, 2015)

*mamamacke*

How many of you out there actually went to a boot camp before taking the certification exam? Do you feel it helped you? I am due for an exam 3/14 and have NEXT weekend in which to go to one...


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 24, 2015)

I didn't take a boot camp for my CPC, but I took a 16-week PMCC course.  I had been billing/coding for about 14 years at that point.

When I sat for my CPC-H (COC, now), I purchased the study guide and also took the CPC-H boot camp. That was 7 years later.  

I passed easily both times and am glad I took that extra step because I was very confident at both examinations.

Passing with a 70 is still passing....but do you have the skills to get (and keep) work as a coder?  That's the six-million dollar question.  Spend some time and effort on your education.


----------

